# Glacern Gsv-440



## JPigg55 (Aug 7, 2015)

With a lot of input from this forum, I decided to purchase a Glacern GSV-440 vise.
It showed up today and is now on my mill.

After mounting and squaring up the vise, ran dial indicator across the fixed jaw and it stayed on Zero all the way across. Cut a few chips for a mounting bracket and, so far like it way better than the old vise I had.


----------



## FOMOGO (Aug 7, 2015)

Looks like a nice vise. Is it screw or quick lock type? Mike


----------



## JPigg55 (Aug 8, 2015)

Screw type. I ordered the swivel base for it as well.
T-slot alignment tabs that came with it are too small for my table, but wasn't willing to pay $50 for the larger ones just yet.


----------



## Terrywerm (Aug 8, 2015)

You will not regret purchasing that vise. It is the perfect model for that mill.  I purchased the GSV-550 for mine and it is a bit large, but not unusable, and in fact thus far has not presented any real problems as a result of its size. The alignment keys that came with it were too large for the Clausing t-slots, but I don't use them anyway. I can true up the vise in no time flat, not to mention that even if I did have keys installed, I would still double check it for square and true every time just to be sure that it wasn't messed up.

Since you have the swivel base also, the alignment keys would be useless. The keys would get the base swivel aligned with the table, but you would still need to indicate the vise to get it square and true with the rest of the mill.


----------



## JPigg55 (Aug 8, 2015)

I'll have to double check, but I don't remember seeing any attachment points on the swivel base for the alignment keys, just on the vise itself.


----------



## Terrywerm (Aug 8, 2015)

You might be correct about that. I would have to remove mine from the table in order to check. Either way, you cannot use the alignment keys when the vise is installed on the swivel base anyway. The only time you can use them to any advantage at all is when the vise is mounted directly to the table.


----------



## zmotorsports (Aug 8, 2015)

Nice vise.  I have the Glacern 5" vise and have used it for aout a year now and really like it.

Mike.


----------



## george wilson (Aug 18, 2015)

I have always just made the alignment keys for my Bridgeport mill's vises. Especially necessary for the narrow T slots on my Harrison mill.


----------



## tmarks11 (Aug 23, 2015)

My advice is to put the swivel base up on the shelf until you actually need it.  99.6% of the time you won't, and the swivel will compromise you rigidity and make vise alignment more painful.


----------



## zmotorsports (Aug 24, 2015)

tmarks11 said:


> My advice is to put the swivel base up on the shelf until you actually need it.  99.6% of the time you won't, and the swivel will compromise you rigidity and make vise alignment more painful.



Agreed.  I didn't even order my Glacern with a swivel base because in the past 16+ years with my previous machine I think I used it once or twice.  I figure when/if I need it I can use another procedure vs. having a swivel base mounted all the time.

Mike.


----------



## JPigg55 (Aug 25, 2015)

Found one use for it already.
Needed to cut a non-critical angle for a wiper keeper my mill is missing. Measured the angle from one of the others and used the graduations to turn the part for cutting the angle.


----------

